# Need help aquascaping a Biocube.



## jsamps (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds like it could be pretty awesome, nice variety of plants but it's hard for me to picture, I had trouble visualizing my BioCube 29. I tried drawing pictures, part of the issue I had was the depth given the cube shape. 

I'm going with a brackish tank with 2 figure-8s & maybe 5 or so bumble bee gobies, right now there is just a bunch of snails & ghost shrimp. I hope to add the fish soon. 

For the aquascape I have is some anacharis, hornwort. java moss on the left. A bunch of flat slate rock. On the right is 1 pygmy chain sword (which isnt doing great) 2 anubias lanceolata, & 3 java fern scattered about. In case you were wondering thats a zucchini up front, the snails havent noticed it yet. 

Here is the tank now, hopefully it will help you visualize, please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks good. I like the slate and the way you've raised certain parts of the gravel. BTW, did you use Eco-Complete? How many pounds did you use? Also, what kind of a CO2 system are you using? How about lights?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Jsamps, check out my aquarium journal here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/103576-kellys-28-gallon-biocube.html


----------



## jsamps (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got 3 bags of black flourite sand, so that's about 45 pounds. Maybe its a bit much but I wanted to make some hills.

I'm trying to go without CO2 for now & it seems to be working out ok, but I will do something if necessary.

Here is my lighting setup:


Stock 36W compact fluorescents
1 actinic
1 combination 10K and actinic.
 Main light is a 70W metal halide, with a 14K ushio bulb.
I know its overkill, especially without any CO2, but I have 3 timers & don't blast all that light all the time.

I don't know something about my tank doesnt seem right to me, I'm thinking I need to fix it before I add the fish.


​


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

First off, you want to get rid of the actinic bulb. From what I've read it isn't good for freshwater plants. Apparently, light in the 6,500K-6,700K spectrum works much better. I just ordered one and will be running (1) 10,000K and (1) 6,700K. Here's where you can get it: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...pin?&query=13869&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0

I'd also try a low-tech CO2 system. Here's what I got: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...tor?&query=22970&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0

I think both of these will help your plants out tremendously. Hopefully, some of the more experienced folks will chime in.

Kelly


----------



## jsamps (Oct 31, 2009)

I figured my lighting was screwed up, it used to be a reef tank, maybe why the pygmy chain sword is not doing great, that & the no CO2.

I wonder if that low-tech CO2 system is any good? Cant beat the price.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

The ONLY reason I purchased the Red Sea version is because an aquarium shop owner in Florida said he used it for over a year on a 24 gallon Nano Cube in his store and it worked great. It surely beats not having any CO2.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

jsamps, do you have any issues with your stock Biocube pump being too strong? I don't see any flow adjustments on it. Also, for planted tank freshwater use how many of the bio balls do you load in your tank? Finally, do you use the regular Biocube filter filter with carbon in it?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> First off, you want to get rid of the actinic bulb. From what I've read it isn't good for freshwater plants. Apparently, light in the 6,500K-6,700K spectrum works much better. I just ordered one and will be running (1) 10,000K and (1) 6,700K. Here's where you can get it: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...pin?&query=13869&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0
> 
> I'd also try a low-tech CO2 system. Here's what I got: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...tor?&query=22970&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0
> 
> ...


from what i've been told at my lfs, actinic bulbs cause algae, but i'm not completely sure about that.


----------



## jsamps (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually I have a replacement pump Maxi Jet 1200 (295 gph) & its stronger than the stock, seems to working just fine. I dont have any bioballs, but was thinking about adding some, what are you doing with the bioballs? and yes I was going to make my own filter but I just bought the filter with carbon in it this time, not sure what I will do in the future.

Honestly the plants are doing OK & there isnt really any algae & its been running a couple months, so I think I'm just going to run with it & see what happens, I'll make the necessary adjustments when/if the time comes.

But I'd be very curious to see how yours progresses.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

You can make one of those red sea co2 generators out of a pop bottle and it is more effective and much cheaper.

On this forum search DIY co2


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I discovered that I don't have the patience for a DIY setup, so I ended up getting a Choice Regulator from GLA. What the heck. It's only money.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

jsamps said:


> I dont have any bioballs, but was thinking about adding some, what are you doing with the bioballs? and yes I was going to make my own filter but I just bought the filter with carbon in it this time, not sure what I will do in the future.
> 
> But I'd be very curious to see how yours progresses.


Unfortunately, I don't have mine setup yet so I could tell you about the bioballs. I'm still screwing around with the background, which is a real time suck. I spoke with Orlando from GLA a few days ago and he prefers this over the bioballs: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4334 He also suggested not using the pre-packaged Biocube filters, but create your own instead. I need to find out more about how to do that.

Kelly


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

kcrossley said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have mine setup yet so I could tell you about the bioballs. I'm still screwing around with the background, which is a real time suck. I spoke with Orlando from GLA a few days ago and he prefers this over the bioballs: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4334 He also suggested not using the pre-packaged Biocube filters, but create your own instead. I need to find out more about how to do that.
> 
> Kelly


 
Actually Eheim SubStrat Pro is better tehn the Ehfi-Mech. I run the Pro in both of my canisters.

Craig


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Is this the stuff? 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+8983&pcatid=8983&r=619

If so you have expensive tastes my friend.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

kcrossley said:


> Is this the stuff?
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+8983&pcatid=8983&r=619
> 
> If so you have expensive tastes my friend.


Yep, best stuff there is IMO.


----------



## jsamps (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah that's a little too rich for my blood, how much of Eheim Ehfimech are you planning on putting in, I actually may have some old similar looking Eheim macaronis from a 10 year old 2217 Eheim I'm not using.

I wasn't really considering hooking it up because I thought perhaps it would be overkill plus I'm not sure how easy it is to attach an Eheim canister filer to the BioCube, but pehaps I'll toss the ceramic macaronis from the filter in there. 

Are you supposed to put them in the middle section of the BioCube? I wonder if its a problem using old filter media.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I was told you are suppose to replace the bioballs in the middle with the Eheim stuff. I would think old filter media would be safe, but you may want to sterlize it with either vinegar or hydrogen peroxide first. http://www.angelfish.net/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=16419&highlight=h2o2

Perhaps some more experienced aquarist can chime in?


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> Actually Eheim SubStrat Pro is better tehn the Ehfi-Mech. I run the Pro in both of my canisters.
> 
> Craig


Hey Craig, how do you have your filter media layered?


----------

